# PE Notes Wiki



## IlPadrino

I have started a new resource that many of you may find useful for the PE Exam. Just visit the page PE Notes

to access the private wiki as a reader. The Hydraulics page is almost complete and there are a few topics on the Miscellaneous page.

If you'd like to contribute content, please go to myPBwiki and create an identity - this will allow me to grant user access rather than rely on a common password - it will increase security and let us control write access by individuals.

Unfortunately, to establish this wiki with sufficient features, I've had to pay for the service. With this in mind, I'd sure appreciate a donation if you find the content useful. Please send $10 to [email protected] by clicking here: Donate $10 to PE Notes

I look forward to some feedback...


----------



## DVINNY

IlPadrino said:


> PE Notes


BRAVO !!

Looks great so far, when those topics are all covered that will be the one stop PE reference page.


----------



## Guest

IlPadrino --

You have done an excellent job of putting together a well-formatted, useful Civil PE engineering guide !! lusone: :bananalama:

I plan to add material to it once I can break away from the death-grip of my graduate project 

JR


----------



## bigray76

IlPadrino,

Didn't forget about you. I may send you scanned copies of some of my topics - time is growing short here with studying for the LEED, the twins on the way, and 7 active jobs on my desk right now (just got handed the whopper - $250M hospital job).

-Ray


----------



## kevo_55

I didn't forget you either. Only 24 more days before I'm free!!

It looks great so far!


----------



## IlPadrino

Considering the exam is quickly approaching, I'd ask anyone who's got an opinion to add to the Exam Strategies page. This should be a "long hanging fruit" page that gets some easy collaboration.

And though it makes me feel like a whore, I repeat my request for donations. Please send $10 (or whatever else you feel is appropriate) to [email protected] by clicking here: Donate $10 to PE Notes.


----------



## IlPadrino

There is now a References page. In the last ten days before the exam, please upload any references you'll be using, think are useful, or add links to webpages that lead to other references.


----------



## IlPadrino

OK guys... now that the exam is over, it's a great time to add some content to PE Notes. Beyond the hard stuff (like fleshing out some of the main sections) you can add to the Exam Strategies and References pages. If you want to contribute, create your pbwiki identity and send an email to




requesting contributor status or ask here.


----------



## kevo_55

IlPadrino said:


> OK guys... now that the exam is over, it's a great time to add some content to PE Notes. Beyond the hard stuff (like fleshing out some of the main sections) you can add to the Exam Strategies and References pages. If you want to contribute, create your pbwiki identity and send an email to
> 
> 
> 
> requesting contributor status or ask here.


Can and will do! bump


----------



## DVINNY

bump.

We must get piecing this together, IlPadrino has a great thing here


----------



## IlPadrino

The PE Notes wiki isn't seeing much "collaboration". Although there are about 15 registered contributors, only a handful have added or edited content. If you don't know how to contribute, read the first post in this thread. You can use the "secret link" (http://penotes.pbwiki.com/?rph=7864b0194d2...40220dacfd852c3

to access the wiki as a reader, but you need to create a pbwiki identity in order for me to make you a contributor.

I promise you it is *VERY* easy to add or edit pages. If everyone here spent just a few minutes adding content, it would be fleshed out in no time.

So then... instead of stressing about when exam results will be published, why not work to make things a little easier on whoever's going to take the exam in April?


----------



## IlPadrino

Or once the hangover wears off, why not work to make for more hangovers come June?


----------



## fmullner

I just created a pbwiki identity. I'd be happy to contribute!


----------



## IlPadrino

fmullner said:


> I just created a pbwiki identity. I'd be happy to contribute!


Have you accessed the wiki using the Secret Link? Until you visit the wiki with the password or Secret Link, I don't think your identity gets associated with the wiki. I don't see anyone new listed.


----------



## fmullner

I have hereby clicked on the secret link AND sent you an email. Let me know if I did that right.

Thanks!


----------



## IlPadrino

fmullner said:


> I have hereby clicked on the secret link AND sent you an email. Let me know if I did that right.
> Thanks!


You did. Did I?


----------



## IlPadrino

The Exam Strategies page got a recent update. Please take a few minutes to give it a read and add your suggestions. Also feel free to make any edits (grammar, punctuation, etc.)


----------



## IlPadrino

Some notes for Transportation (thanks Sapper for the IDOT references!) have been added. I'd welcome any help in doing the geometric design section, especially if you can provide AASHTO references (even just chapters and pages). I think it's probably too much to cover all of the depth areas of Transportation...


----------



## IlPadrino

OK guys... a little change to the wiki. There will be no more anonymous access (i.e. guest access using the secret link or wiki password). There are about 35 registered identities tied to PE Notes and still lots of guests.

To gain access, create a PBWiki identity and send an e-mail to



([email protected]).

I'm still disappointed with the lack of collaboration. I ask anyone who finds it useful (especially for exam prep) to pay forward by adding some content.


----------



## djsarata

IlPadrino said:


> OK guys... a little change to the wiki. There will be no more anonymous access (i.e. guest access using the secret link or wiki password). There are about 35 registered identities tied to PE Notes and still lots of guests.
> To gain access, create a PBWiki identity and send an e-mail to .
> 
> I'm still disappointed with the lack of collaboration. I ask anyone who finds it useful (especially for exam prep) to pay forward by adding some content.


I'd like to send an email to you but it just shows the red x where an email should be. So I sent a private message. I'd like to access the content but I also have something to contribute. Please let me know how I can help.

Thank You,

Daniel...


----------



## djsarata

djsarata said:


> I'd like to send an email to you but it just shows the red x where an email should be. So I sent a private message. I'd like to access the content but I also have something to contribute. Please let me know how I can help.
> Thank You,
> 
> Daniel...



I just uploaded a boatload of good structural stuff. There's some references, practice problems, and solutions. Please contribute to the cause.

Daniel...


----------



## Jeff Carroll

IlPadrino said:


> Have you accessed the wiki using the Secret Link? Until you visit the wiki with the password or Secret Link, I don't think your identity gets associated with the wiki. I don't see anyone new listed.


What is the password or secret link needed for access?


----------



## IlPadrino

Jeff Carroll said:


> IlPadrino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you accessed the wiki using the Secret Link? Until you visit the wiki with the password or Secret Link, I don't think your identity gets associated with the wiki. I don't see anyone new listed.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the password or secret link needed for access?
Click to expand...

Read four posts back... you need to create an identity and send an e-mail so I know to add you. Thanks for participating!


----------

